# صلاه قبل النتاول



## اكليل الشوك (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب إنى غير مستحق أن تدخل تحت سقف بيتى لأنى انسان خاطئ فقل كلمة أولألتبرأ نفسى 

. قل لنفسى مغفورة لك خطياك . أنى مقفر و خالٍ من كل صلاح و ليس لى سوى تحننك و رأفتك و 

محبتك 

للبشر , و انت قد تنازلت من سماء مجدك غير المدرك إلى ذلِّنا , و ارتضيت أن تولد فى مذود البقر . 

فلا ترفض يا مخلصى القدوس ان تقبل إلى نفسى الذَّليلة الحقيرة التى تنتظر حضورك البهىِّ . انك 

لم تستنكف من دخول بيت الأبرص لتشفيه . فإسمح يا إلهى بادخول إلى نفسى لتطهرها . لم 

تمنع الخاطئة من تقبيل قدميك , فلا تحرمنى الدّنو منك لتناول جسدك الطاهر و دمك اأقدس , بل 

فليصير تناولى للاشتراك معك, ولإبادة كل ما هو دنس , و لاماتة أهوائى الدنيئة و للعمل بوصاياك 

المحيية , ولشفاء نفسى و جسدى من كل خطيه ولقبول مواهبك ولسكنى نعمتك و لحلول روحك 

و للاتحاد بك و الثبات فيك  لأحيا لمجد اسمك القدوس .

  آمـــــــــــــيـــــــــن


----------



## fight the devil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

آميــــــــن

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> آميــــــــن
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى fight the devil على مرورك الجميل دة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه يا فندم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ميرسى كوكو على مرورك و تشجيعك لىّ دة بجد ربنا معاك و ويباركك كوكو​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين 

كل الشكر لك على هذه الصلاة القيمة

الله يباركك


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

امين يارب 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> آمين
> 
> كل الشكر لك على هذه الصلاة القيمة
> 
> الله يباركك



ميرسى الأخت مايا على مرورك و كلامك الجميل دة بجد ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> ​



ميرسى اختى candy على مرورك و تشجيعك لىّ بجد , ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...





ميرسى كليمو على مرورك و كلامك الذى اسعدنى كتيييييييير ربنا يعوضك خير​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*​
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه والمجهود​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*​
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه والمجهود​



ميرسى استاذ نهيسى على مروك الجميل ربنا يباركك و يكونمعاك دائما​


----------

